# Can I Leave A/C in Window during the Winter?



## Purple Cat (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a single mom and left to my own devises on these matters, so I need some help.

I have 2 a/c window units installed in our apartment. Maintenance spent a long time getting them properly installed and did so without their usual charges. I hate to take them out unless I have to, but obviously don't want them to get ruined by snow and ice. I live in Chicago, so we really have winter.

Do I need to take the window units out to preserve them or can I keep them installed?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Interesting question. All window units here are permanently installed.... but we don't get winter.

-Angela


----------



## leerypolyp (Feb 22, 2005)

How's the heat in your place? Do you pay separate for it, or is it building heat? Is it really hot in the winter, or no?


----------



## oneKnight (Aug 4, 2006)

They sell window a/c covers at WalMart here in the hardware winterizing section (with pipe wrap and window cling, those things) so I assume you should cover it to keep ice/snow out. I immagine water going in there and freezing might damage something.

Our regular (nonwindow) heat pump/ac unit is ON during the winter so it keeps itself defrosted, kwim?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

If you have heat that's at all spotty, I would take them out, because IME, cold air will seep in around it and through it. Think of it like a slightly drafty old window. If your heat is great, and especially if you don't pay for it, I would cover it with one of the covering things listed above and leave it in. I had built in A/C in a NYC apartment, and obviously those aren't being taken out in winter, and we do get snow and such. Come to think of it, we never covered it either and it did fine... It didn't protrude much on the exterior though if I recall correctly. Hmmm.... you might not even have to cover them, but I guess it would be safer just in case.


----------



## doubledutch (Oct 23, 2007)

we left one in the window because it was a huge hassle installing it, but we ended up having to take it out, because on really windy, stormy nights it was like having a window open. the cover that pp described might do the trick though - it sounds like it could form a good, solid barrier and that's all you need. for us, leaving it in the window for part of the winter did not ruin the a/c.


----------

